# Stuka landing gear ejection? (1 Viewer)



## Maxrobot1 (Jul 13, 2021)

Just finished re-reading Rudels' biography "Stuka Pilot" and in flying to an American airbase at the end, he mentions "My orders are to unlock the under carriage and then rip it off in a high speed taxi in."
Was there a lever or something that a Stuka pilot would use to drop the gear for a belly landing?


----------



## pbehn (Jul 13, 2021)

Maxrobot1 said:


> Just finished re-reading Rudels' biography "Stuka Pilot" and in flying to an American airbase at the end, he mentions "My orders are to unlock the under carriage and then rip it off in a high speed taxi in."
> Was there a lever or something that a Stuka pilot would use to drop the gear for a belly landing?








Ju-87B undercarriage


I recall reading in either Len Deighton's "Fighter" or Alfred Price's "The Hardest Day" that the Ju-87B could jettison its main undercarriage in an emergency, thus gaining a few extra mph though at the price of an "interesting" landing. Is this correct, and if so is this feature enabled in CloD?



theairtacticalassaultgroup.com





All sorts of interesting stuff in the above thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graham Summers (Jul 22, 2021)

Maxrobot1 said:


> Just finished re-reading Rudels' biography "Stuka Pilot" and in flying to an American airbase at the end, he mentions "My orders are to unlock the under carriage and then rip it off in a high speed taxi in."
> Was there a lever or something that a Stuka pilot would use to drop the gear for a belly landing?


----------



## rochie (Jul 22, 2021)

i have a really old paperback, basically a collection of passages from lots of other pilot biographies and a couple of times pilots in the BoB reported Ju87's jettosining their main wheels when attacked, always thought it was a mistake by the attacking pilot ?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2021)

There are stills and a movie about this. A Ju87 thas has activated exsplosive bolts and then lands.
Iirc it was a feature for the intended use on the Graf Spree carrier. Not al ju87 had it and in later versions cancelled. Rudel wad a good pilot by all accounts a very well knew how damage the bomber. He didnt by the way.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2021)

See also Stuka with folding wings ?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2021)

The Iron Eagle's Last Flight rudel surrender. After landing he drove it off the airfield into a ditch

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

